# Golden Age Passport



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I just found this info yesterday and thought I would share for anyone interested. sunny Sounds like a great deal for Outbackers visiting the National Parks around the country. Sorry about the long post, but I still can't make a link to use.







You can find the different parks at nps.gov

Golden Age Passports

Many people enjoy traveling, camping, and site seeing. What better sites to see than our national parks and recreational areas. Many people are curious about the Golden Age Passports. Here is how the National Park Service describes them.

The Golden Age Passport is a lifetime entrance pass to those national parks, monuments, historic sites, recreation areas, and national wildlife refuges that charge an entrance fee. It is available only to citizens and permanent residents of the U.S. who are age 62 or older.

The Golden Age Passport admits the pass holder and any accompanying passengers in a private vehicle. Where entry is not by private vehicle, the passport admits the pass holder, spouse, and children.

The passport provides a 50% discount on federal use fees charged for facilities and services such as camping, swimming, parking, boat launching, and cave tours. In some cases where fees are charged, only the pass holder will be given the 50% discount.

It does not cover or reduce special recreation permit fees or fees charged by private concessionaires. However, the Forest Service requires private concession operators of federally owned campgrounds on national forest lands to provide a 50% discount in the recreation use fee to Golden Age Passport holders.

A Golden Age Passport must be obtained in person at any national park, recreational area, or monument where an entrance fee is charged and at forestry ranger stations. Use this link to find out where the national parks and monuments are located.

You must show proof of age such as a driverâ€™s license, birth certificate, or similar document. There is a $10 processing charge to obtain the Golden Age Passport.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

These really are pretty cool (even if I don't get to enjoy one for a c ouble years...only a couple, tho'). Camp on! No excuse now sunny


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Tho I don't yet qulify for the Golden Age pass, I get an annual NP pass each year. If you go to them much or plan to see a bunch of them in a single year they are very worthwhile.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Double E,

It's not difficult to put a link in a post. Near the top of your screen is the address line, which shows the URL or web address of where you are presently. If you were at the National Parks page you would do a right click over the address and it would turn blue. Now copy that address by holding down the c key and the control key together.

Now you can go to Outbackers and start writing your post When you get to the point that you want to insert the link you copied, simply hold down the control key and the v key together. The link will be inserted right where you want it. Like so:

http://www.nps.gov/fees_passes.htm

Hope this is what you were referring to. if you already knew how to do it, sorry for my misunderstanding.

Bill


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Double E,
> 
> It's not difficult to put a link in a post. Near the top of your screen is the address line, which shows the URL or web address of where you are presently. If you were at the National Parks page you would do a right click over the address and it would turn blue. Now copy that address by holding down the c key and the control key together.
> 
> ...


Bill,

That is exactly what I was talking about. sunny Crawfish has been trying to teach me up on this but some way I screw it up most of the time.







Just followered your instructions and it worked great. Thanks a bunch. I will try and remember from now on.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

There is also a Golden Access Passport for permanently handicapped individuals. It is free to the individual, no age limit. It gives the same discount as the Golden age Passport. We have one for our daughter. She is 27, mental age 8-9. She lives with us and so, travels with us. She is a great camper!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

A funny story concerning the Golden Eagle Passport we just experienced....
We met my folks in San Diego over the Christmas holiday and visited a few places, one of which was a national monument requiring entrance fees.

I was driving my parents 'Burb, Dad riding shotgun and Mom behind me in the back w/ DW and the kids. As we pull up to the gate I present my Mom's Golden Eagle card. The ranger holds it up and says "OOH, and who's special card would this be??

I promptly roll down the LR passenger window and exclaim "We keep the old lady in the back! It's hers!"

I have never heard anyone (the ranger) laugh so hard. I think it made her day. OK, so, I may have received a swat to the head from "Gram", but it was worth it!

Not quite as funny as pulling up to the pool at the RV park where the kids were swimming (folks onboard), rolling down the window and saying " We're going to get Gram a bikini... We'll be right back!" Should have seen the heads turn from the folks in the pool!

Ahhh.... camping with my parents. Priceless!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

If I became a member of anything to do with the NPS I'd be tarred and feathered and ran out of town. We despise them out here. Plus I'm about 22 years shy of the requirements.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> If I became a member of anything to do with the NPS I'd be tarred and feathered and ran out of town. We despise them out here. Plus I'm about 22 years shy of the requirements.
> [snapback]72455[/snapback]​


Care to tell us what your town has against the National Park Service? I thought they're simply in the business of having a lot of great parks (examples: Yellowstone, Yosemite, Rocky Mountain, Bryce Canyon) for us all to enjoy.

Bill


----------

